# Zero fertilisation = zero confidence!



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Hi ladies

As you can see from my profile below we have just had IVF which resulted in zero fertilisation. I'm a poor responder and had very very slow response to stimms. We eventually after nearly 15 days on gonel f ended up with 3 eggs from right ovary. The left ovary had been playing hide and seek throughout the cycle and on ec collection day was hiding behind part of bowel making it unassessible- consultant saw two follies but thought they were cysts (although this was never mentioned throughout cycle!) 
Getting the phone call that after all we had been through - there was no fertilisation was terrible. It just makes you feel- what the hell was the point!! And a feeling of being completely useless!

We have a apt with our consultant on Thurs and I have a list of questions the length of my arm! 

Really hoping we can get answers and also a plan for way forward. 

Sorry for the rant! 

Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hey you did have some eggs. it's better than none. maybe they can try something else, like a natural cycle with no stims? good luck for next time xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Try to be positive. They'll have found out a lot from the first cycle. I.e. that you need a higher dose of drugs. And maybe they could do ICSI next time? If the clinic isn't keen to try different methods, choose a new clinic. I did that, and am very pleased I did. Some clinics just want to do the same thing and others rae more flexible. Good luck!


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Maybee
So sorry to read your post - having had zero fertilization twice I know how terrible you feel right now.  I have always taken 13-14 days to respond fully to stimms - 300iu Menopur.  I don't think the zero fertilization is anything to do with that per se.  The first time it happened us, they couldn't tell us why - I had 12 eggs collected, 9 suitable for ICSI.  They suggested that perhaps the shell of the egg was a bit thick however, as we were having ICSI anyway, that should have bypassed that problem, so they really couldn't give us any firm answers.  

The second time it happened wasn't a complete shock to us, to be honest.  The cycle had been mismanaged from the word go.  All the concerns I raised were ignored and although I queried the date set for EC every time i went for a scan (every 2nd day) as I felt it was being rushed to fit their schedule (my stimm drugs had been increased by a further 50% in the hopes I'd respond faster) I was dismissed time and time again.  When we went for our follow up, we were offered a full refund for the cost of the cycle in the first 5mins of the meeting and we didn't even suggest it - enough said!

Anyho,  I'm not convinced there might be a correlation with slower response and zero fertilization - our history is a MF diagnosis, so it would seem to me to more likely to have been a sperm issue, but that's just my opinion.

I'm so sorry this has happened to you too. Its like running into a brick wall at speed - it really does leave you reeling.  Well done for getting some questions together already.  ICSI would definitely be something worth discussing with your consultant. Some clinics offer IMSI now too, which involves using a higher resolution microscope which allows them to see the quality of the sperm even more easily, in order to select the best sperm in the sample - if you do a search, there are a few threads about IMSI on here.
Wishing you the best of luck going forward
DJ x


----------



## maybee (May 19, 2011)

Thanks girls for your replies. 

My DH is always saying to me - good things come to those that wait. I guess we just need to wait a little longer than expected. If only we had a crystal ball - not to tell you when but to tell you it's going to happen for certain!! 

Good luck in your journeys ahead x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

hi maybee, did they have you on a long or short protocol? maybe a change would be better - like the others say maybe natural cycle would work for you too.


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Just adding to this - I had 1 egg fertilise from 8 injected (ICSI - 12 collected) and really know what a shock and gut wrench it can be to have gone through all the drugs and poking and prodding get a poor result. I did actually get pg from the one that fertilise only to m/c at 5 weeks. I agree with the other girls, there are so many reasons why it could have gone wrong and also some very good supplements both you and your OH can take to help improve egg and sperm quality, plus eggs can vary from month to month. Having said that I am of course very concerned this could happen to us again and we'll be thousands of pounds poorer for it.

On a brighter note, I girl I know on another thread got a BFN from her last cycle, was thinking donor eggs were her only option, went to the dr with stomach cramps and found out she was pregnant naturally straight after her cycle. Just wanted to share that to lighten the mood. 

Hugs to all.
x


----------

